# Deconstructing the Haunt: Hiding my power poles



## smo_ditty (Oct 11, 2015)

Wanted to add a bit of interest in my yard that wasn't near my porch/main display.

I have the ugly power boxed in the front so I thought I would dress them up a bit. Started with burlap sacks and landscape cloth (weed barrier). 

Added branches from the woods behind the house. Tied some together using jute twine although not that necessary. 

Added two cheap spooky pumpkins and a grim reaper torso from Halloween express. Added a chain that I had in stock just for effect. 

Not pictured: I had a bookshelf stereo behind the haunt covered in burlap and a speaker mounted just under the rib cage and one behind and off to side (covered in burlap) This provided my main music for the house. 

Strung up creepy cloth (my favorite decor tool) throughout. Finally wrapped the base with cobwebs. 

I later added a zombie with small strobes and propane torches. 

Let me know what you think! I'd love any ideas to expand!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

very cool idea to disguise electrical tubes


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Cool Idea. Only thing is if i did that luck would have it that we would have an issue and the utilities company would tear it down to fix the issue.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to mention the possibility of something catching fire. as unlikely as it would be its best not test fate and cover things like that.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

what a cool idea!!


----------

